# Opinions and/or Photos of LACO Navy Miyota Luminous?



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

I've been trying so hard to find a review and/or opinions of this watch but its hard to find a current one with photos. (cept for a couple of photos here and there on the web)

I'm thinking of picking one of these up as my beater to wear when I don't need to worry about my watch. I've picked up a LACO Observer recently, but because of the higher price tag and the (more fragile finish) the sandblast, I decided to get a brushed finished watch. (can be touched up with some scotchbrite or sandpaper) 


I just want to know if any owners can chime in and give opinions about this watch. My previous beater was a Hamilton Navy GMT and that worked very great! In water and everything I threw at it. This time im more into pilots which is why I came about this choice. 

I think 50m should be sufficient for whatever I want to put this watch through and the newer models have a sapphire which is good! It would cost about $320 from gnomon and I think thats a fair price.

For owners, how is this watch? The strap? Is the dial more of a pure WHITE, or is it more toward Cream??


Thanks a lot!!
Miles


----------



## bigpoppa822 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have one, the mineral/miyota version. The dial is definitely closer to a cream than pure white. The brushed finish holds up nicely, I have one small knick on my bezel but the rest is in great shape. I daily wear it, I hated the Laco strap though and I bought a Panatime strap for it instead.It's actually a 22mm strap that fits between the "20mm" lugs on the Laco. It keeps good time, and the Miyota has a decent power reserve. The back of the movement is finisheed as well with Geneva stripes and a signed cut-out rotor. The only flaw I see in it is the rotor is loud.
The lume on it is awesome though and gets VERY bright on a full charge and lasts for a while.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

I've had one since they were first introduced and love it. It's probably one of the best watches I own for night time legibility. I actually love the Laco strap it came on, but the rivets aren't really fitting for a navy watch, so I've played with a few other straps and right now its on a honey-coloured Bund. Fantastic watch for the price; I wish more of the Laco Navy Collection featured luminous dials, which historically was the specified standard for a while.

View attachment 987847

View attachment 987848

View attachment 987849

View attachment 987850

View attachment 987851


And a lume shot comparing it to a Laco B-Uhr:
View attachment 987852


On the Bund:
View attachment 987853




bigpoppa822 said:


> The only flaw I see in it is the rotor is loud.


Less of a flaw and more of a characteristic of that particular movement - regardless of which watch it's fitted in. I have Miyota powered watches from other brands that you can also hear the rotor moving when in a quiet room.


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies guys! 

It was all I needed to push me over the fence. I ordered the LACO Valencia today.

This is the newer model with sapphire crystal and LACO Made in germany engraved on the Miyota Rotor. So i'm quite excited to see how that looks in person when it arrives!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats in advance. I'm sure you're going to love it - and don't forget to post a few photos in this thread once it arrives.


----------



## rcnich (Dec 5, 2012)

I purchased one for my son about a year ago. He's a deck officer on a cargo ship crossing the North Atlantic about every 2 weeks. As for "real world" practicality of the lume dial, he reports that it's really useful & superbly readable when he's on watch at night.


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

rcnich said:


> I purchased one for my son about a year ago. He's a deck officer on a cargo ship crossing the North Atlantic about every 2 weeks. As for "real world" practicality of the lume dial, he reports that it's really useful & superbly readable when he's on watch at night.


A watch which is actually being used for its purpose! Great


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Uwe!

I definitely will!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

rcnich said:


> I purchased one for my son about a year ago. He's a deck officer on a cargo ship crossing the North Atlantic about every 2 weeks. As for "real world" practicality of the lume dial, he reports that it's really useful & superbly readable when he's on watch at night.


Now THAT is exceptionally cool.:-!

I'd love to cross the North Atlantic via a cargo ship. Do they still have cabin space for rent on those things or am I 20+ years behind the times?


----------



## rcnich (Dec 5, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> Now THAT is exceptionally cool.:-!
> 
> I'd love to cross the North Atlantic via a cargo ship. Do they still have cabin space for rent on those things or am I 20+ years behind the times?


I'm afraid we're both out of luck, as I had the same idea. Apparently there's room enough for working crew, but not for Dad ;-). Perhaps I could rent and outfit my own container...


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

watch is estimated to arrive on the 4th!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

rcnich said:


> Perhaps I could rent and outfit my own container...


I don't think you need to go to such extremes; apparently cargo ship travel is still an alternative, even if it isn't on your son's ship.


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks fantastic! :-! I'm sure you've already discovered just how legible the dial on this watch is; it practically jumps out of the photo...

Is that the original strap that came with the watch?


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Uwe,

Thanks! Yeah it is very legible. and to be honest. I dont find the miyota rotor movement loud at all. My panerai 321 is actually louder! lol.

The newer sapphire crystal is great and the newer engraving on the back of the rotor is very nice. makes the watch look better than with the "miyota" wording imo.

Anyway. No it is not the original strap. I didnt like the original strap at all. Being in Singapore, i went straight to gnomonwatches the second my package arrived and swapped out the strap for a RIOS leather. im not sure of the exact model cause i don see it on gnomonwatches webpage, but its a black leather.

This same one shown here:
Poljot, Russische Uhren, Julian Kampmann - Leather strap RIOS Buffalo


----------



## SLA (May 20, 2010)

I also have one of these and haven't really noticed the rotor noise. It is in my daily wear rotation. So far the original strap is OK but thinking about a change.


----------



## no21 (Jan 8, 2012)

milesthng said:


> Hi Uwe,
> 
> Thanks! Yeah it is very legible. and to be honest. I dont find the miyota rotor movement loud at all. My panerai 321 is actually louder! lol.
> 
> ...


hows the service from gnomon? ive been to the shop, and cant keep my eyes off all the Laco's on offer. one gripe i have is the price. they list the price higher than some online shops


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

I've got a few all-luminous dial watches, and the Laco is easily the best and most readable. It might be the most readable I've seen as far as night vision. I'm not totally sold on the original strap though.


----------



## mrlongtree (Dec 26, 2013)

Seriously thinking about purchasing one of these. I'm really taken with the overall design.


----------

